# Grand Canyon University



## t_thornton83 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm considering enrolling at GCU this fall in order to complete my BA. This particular university offers a program that is compatible with my particular situation (i.e. married, two kids and one on the way, work more than 40 hours per week, serve in my local church etc.) and is fully accredited. I am curious as to whether there is any GCU alumni on the PB or if anyone can offer any advice concerning this decision? I am also willing to consider other schools, this one just happens to provide me with a schedule that I can actually maintain. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mindaboo (Jun 22, 2014)

My daughter's best friend attends the school, and she loves it. I don't really have any advice. I don't know enough about the school.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 22, 2014)

I would listen to this broadcast from James White before you make your decision. Response to the Video “Just People,” Followed by More Anti-Calvinist Derangement Syndrome | Alpha and Omega Ministries


----------



## Edward (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm generally NOT a fan of for-profit colleges. 

It looks like the local community colleges out there don't offer 4 year degrees, so I understand that your options are limited.


----------

